# entry into spain



## sookie31 (May 12, 2014)

hi there i,m a brit living in the philippines for 4 years with my g,f we want to live in spain for 2 years to gain her spanish passport to then head for u.k .we can,t do the S.S route because we are not married or so ive been told any advice on how to get to spain would help thanks .on a side note i,m fully self sufficent as I know spanish economy is,nt that great right now.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

You can get a Spanish passport after living here for 2 years?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless she has some close Spanish relative I thought the period was 10 years...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have applied for Spanish nationality, one of the criteria I had to meet was that I had to be resident for 10 years.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Unless you marry her, you cannot take her into Spain as a partner.But since you are sufficient why not help her to get a spouse visa to UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I have applied for Spanish nationality, one of the criteria I had to meet was that I had to be resident for 10 years.


that's right - unless you are married to a Spaniard


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's right - unless you are married to a Spaniard



Not quite right:

Under Article 22, Spanish nationality can also be acquired by residence in Spain. To apply for naturalisation by residence it is necessary for the individual to have lived in Spain for:[10]

ten years, or
five years if the individual is a refugee, or
*two years* if the individual is a national of a country of Iberoamerica, Andorra, *Philippines, *Equatorial Guinea, Portugal, or if the individual is a Sephardi Jew; or


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Not quite right:
> 
> Under Article 22, Spanish nationality can also be acquired by residence in Spain. To apply for naturalisation by residence it is necessary for the individual to have lived in Spain for:[10]
> 
> ...


do you know that was niggling me - I thought I had read that somewhere but couldn't find it immediately & didn't have time to look for it properly


----------



## chocodip (May 7, 2014)

*Spanish nationality*



Hepa said:


> Not quite right:
> 
> Under Article 22, Spanish nationality can also be acquired by residence in Spain. To apply for naturalisation by residence it is necessary for the individual to have lived in Spain for:[10]
> 
> ...


What about those who marry Spanish citizens? How long does it take to get the PR for Spain? Also, would this PR allow one to work anywhere across Europe?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You can apply for naturalization after being married to a Spaniard for a year. The process generally takes a couple of years as now there is quite a backlog. Of course when you have a Spanish passport, you can work anywhere in Europe.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> You can apply for naturalization after being married to a Spaniard for a year. The process generally takes a couple of years as now there is quite a backlog. Of course when you have a Spanish passport, you can work anywhere in Europe.


I thought it was two years, but you'd know better than I would 

of course, changing nationality isn't the same as getting 'Permanent Residency'. I'm not sure if having residency in Spain by way of marriage means you can live & work elsewhere in the EU. I don't think it does though


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, it is one year!
My mistake about confusing the PR with the original thread. You are right, permanent residency does not give you the right to work in Europe, just in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> Yes, it is one year!
> My mistake about confusing the PR with the original thread. You are right, permanent residency does not give you the right to work in Europe, just in Spain.


thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## sookie31 (May 12, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Unless you marry her, you cannot take her into Spain as a partner.But since you are sufficient why not help her to get a spouse visa to UK?


because its a bit complicated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sookie31 said:


> because its a bit complicated


you won't be able to bring her in then, as your 'spouse'


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

sookie31 said:


> because its a bit complicated


I heard it takes more than 25 months for Spanish government to approve a passport even though some people are qualified to apply.

So even though you marry her and take her in, it is almost 5 years after she finally get s Spanish passport. It is slow here.

But if she is your long term partner,she can apply spouse visa to UK without marriage.
It is complicated but it is possible and straight forward.

Spanish government does not accept any relationship except marriage.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sandraw719 said:


> I heard it takes more than 25 months for Spanish government to approve a passport even though some people are qualified to apply.
> 
> So even though you marry her and take her in, it is almost 5 years after she finally get s Spanish passport. It is slow here.
> 
> ...



Is that correct? 

I thought they accepted the concept of "common law partner" (parejo de hecho) .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Is that correct?
> 
> I thought they accepted the concept of "common law partner" (parejo de hecho) .


yes they do - but not the equivalent from another country

pareja de hecho is just a listing of the relationship in a register - not a legally binding 'partnership' such as a 'civil partnership' would be

once registered as a pareja de hecho one partner can have the other listed as a dependent for healthcare & so, but in most areas you can't register in the first place until you can prove that you've been living together for 2 years in Spain

this was tightened up with the past year or two - previously people would come to Spain, register & then access healthcare & so on - it's not so easy to do that now, if it's even possible


----------



## tfirth (Jun 5, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Unless you marry her, you cannot take her into Spain as a partner.But since you are sufficient why not help her to get a spouse visa to UK?


Is this correct? I have a unmarried non-eu spouse of 10 years with 2 UK children. And a previous resident of Spain with NIE and I cannot take my spouse to live in Spain?

Dont the EU regs say different and I thought Spain had fully adopted them?

Appreciate responses on this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tfirth said:


> Is this correct? I have a unmarried non-eu spouse of 10 years with 2 UK children. And a previous resident of Spain with NIE and I cannot take my spouse to live in Spain?
> 
> Dont the EU regs say different and I thought Spain had fully adopted them?
> 
> Appreciate responses on this


if you're not married, then s/he isn't your spouse, & unless you have some form of legal civil partnership which Spain recognises, then s/he can't be your dependant here

the fact that you have lived here in the past & have a NIE number is irrelevant


----------

